# NFPA 70E Seminar



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going to attend 1 more seminar,to get my P.H.D.With the c.e.u.s


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

About 90% of the 70E seminars out there are horrible, either trying to sell a product or delivered by someone with out a clue or any real world experience. The NFPA seminar is very good, heck they wrote the standard, they better know what they are talking about.


----------

